

Show HN: My Weekend hack to create better documents in the web - arunoda

Hello,<p>I've created this site - http://dokeeno.com/ in my weekend hackathon.<p>You can create beautiful good looking documents with it. And share with Social Media.
You can include<p>* Markdown Text<p>* HTML<p>* Code Blocks when creating documents.<p>Here is a sample document I've recently created. http://dokeeno.com/v/arunoda/this-week-in-startups-colombo<p>I wan't to know where there is a use for this or no?
======
korussian
I don't think I should need to login/register before creating a doc. I want to
see what I can do first.

